# eth0 does not exist!?

## Roxxor

When it tries to start the dhcp client, it says theres is no one installed.

```
 

* Starting eth0

*     Bringing up eth0

*        dhcp

*        No DHCP client installed

* ERROR:   Problem starting needed service net.eth0

*               netmount was not started

```

I have emerged dhcpcd.

ifconfig can only find the lo interface, not eth0. So what is wrong?

----------

## Pseudonimo

humm, no driver?   :Smile: 

edit: in case you're new, the gentoo handbook should help you,

if not maybe you recompiled your kernel and forgot to reemerge some driver or something.

Please give more info on yourself/situation

----------

## Roxxor

Well, I am not new but I haven´t run Gentoo for like 2 years now. 

Anyway, I got it working by typing "dhcpcd eth0". Is there any way to get the linux system doing that automatically each time I boot it?

----------

## Pseudonimo

See /etc/conf.d/net.example

But does that mean you haven't updated gentoo in 2 years? dhcp works out of the box now

edit:lol, I should've seen your join date.Last edited by Pseudonimo on Sat Apr 21, 2007 5:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## psomas

maybe you should try editing the /etc/conf.d/net...

----------

## Roxxor

 *Pseudonimo wrote:*   

> See /etc/conf.d/net.example
> 
> But does that mean you haven't updated gentoo in 2 years? dhcp works out of the box now
> 
> edit:lol, I should've seen your join date.

 

 :Very Happy:  I reinstalled it today so everything is up to date.

I will check /etc/cond.d/net.

Thanks!

----------

## Roxxor

Ok, now I have checked my /etc/conf.d/net file and everything seems to be fine.

```

config_eth0=("dhcp")

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

```

But /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start gives the error "dhcp client not installed". 

I can manually get it working by typing "dhcpcd eth0". But doing that each time I boot linux???   :Confused: 

No, you guys got to help me. What can I do to get linux start this s*it automatically?

----------

## Pseudonimo

Try downgrading to a dhcpcd 2.0.*, I hear the new ones are causing some confusion, I too had some problems in certain hardware.

----------

## tomjansen

 *Pseudonimo wrote:*   

> Try downgrading to a dhcpcd 2.0.*, I hear the new ones are causing some confusion, I too had some problems in certain hardware.

 

This fixed the problem for me.

Another solution is to emerge the "dhcp" ebuild. Then you have the "dhclient" client.

----------

## Pseudonimo

[solved]?

----------

## steelerguy

 *Pseudonimo wrote:*   

> [solved]?

 

The problem certainly was not solved, it was just worked around.  Gentoo is broken right now and only the developers can solve it.

----------

## Pseudonimo

I disagree... The problem was identified, it's working and as soon as dhcpd is fixed he'll just have to emerge...

It's just annoying that the only thing we ask in return for help, is to add [solved] and so many don't even do that.

----------

## piosalan

I have the same problem. Just wanted some clarification. Below I am listing the way I understand to solve this. Please correct me if I am mistaken:

1)use the livecd and mount my partitions and chroot just like during the install

2)to get dhcp to work I want to $emerge =net-misc/dhcpcd-2.0

3)now dhcp should work when I reboot into my gentoo install

4)wait to update until the problem with dhcpcd is fixed then just do a normal update

Please let me know if I have this right

THANX!!!

----------

## Pseudonimo

Don't forget to copy /etc/resolv.conf from your livecd to the /mnt/gentoo/etc, and other handbook thingies

----------

## marnix.werners

http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/baselayout/branches/baselayout-1_12/net-scripts/net/dhcpcd.sh?r1=2101&r2=2185&sortby=file

make the changes to /lib/rcscripts/net/dhcpcd.sh and it works again!!!!!!

----------

